# Overmedicated



## kattrebecca (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello! I am new here and was diagnosed with Hashimotos hypothyroid 3 years ago. I was on Synthroid for a couple years with no major problems until my endocrinologist upped my dosage from 125 to 137. After a couple months I started getting cystic acne on my cheeks and chin area out of nowhere (never had any acne problems before). I switched to a more natural physician and she tested my labs and it showed that I was being overmedicated and turning hyperthyroid. She switched me to Nature-Throid and put me on a lower dose. I felt great for a couple months and the acne cleared up. This past month she tested my labs again and my TSH was at 6 so she recommended upping my dosage again. Ever since then I have had sever flu like symptoms (extreme nausea-especially after eating, dizziness, hot flashes followed by chills, weakness in my muscles, fast digestion, rapid heart rate, etc.) I have also lost almost 10 pounds throughout the last couple months. I have never experienced anything like this and am feeling like I am overmedicated even though my labs are not showing this. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Is it best to get off the meds for a couple days and then go back to a lower dose? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> This past month she tested my labs again and my TSH was at 6 so she recommended upping my dosage again. Ever since then I have had sever flu like symptoms (extreme nausea-especially after eating, dizziness, hot flashes followed by chills, weakness in my muscles, fast digestion, rapid heart rate, etc.) I have also lost almost 10 pounds throughout the last couple months. I have never experienced anything like this and am feeling like I am overmedicated even though my labs are not showing this. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Is it best to get off the meds for a couple days and then go back to a lower dose?


Welcome to the board!

A dose increase can sometimes result in hyper symptoms until your body adjusts to the new dose. Your symptoms do sound extreme.

You should call your doctor and tell them your symptoms and ask for labs ro be run again, to include TSH, FT-4 and FT-3.

Labs prior to making a change will ultimately help you dial in your dosage.

Do you know what labs they have run on you? Post them with ranges if you have them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

How much did she up your dose by? Also, have you ever had a FERRITIN test? Low ferritin can cause these symptoms when trying to increase dose.

And have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? I ask because cancer can cause hyper symptoms and intolerance to T3 meds.

The real accurate test for dosing purposes is your FREE T3; not your TSH.

Info above................


----------



## kattrebecca (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for all the help! I know that my doctor said that she did test my T3 levels as well but she did not give me those numbers. I will have to check with her on that. I did call and tell her my symptoms and she said that it sounded like I was being overmedicated and to go back down on my lower dose. I did that for about 5 days and the symptoms were improving but still there.

The nausea almost comes on me like a wave and happens mostly at night after eating. I stopped taking my meds a couple days ago thinking that I would give my body a break and I have felt better so far. I have never had a Ferritin test but I do actually take iron supplements daily. I also have never had an ultra sound of my thyroid but was on the Nature Throid at a lower dose for three months without any major side effects besides slowly losing weight. I started out at the 81.25 dose for three months and then she upped me to the 97.5 dose and that is when all the symptoms started. Thyroid sure can be confusing!! I really appreciate all of your help!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

We appreciate your being here as well.

Okay, make sure you ask for the FREE T3 not the T3. I provided you reading material on that in the previous post.

Hugs,


----------

